# Something Else to do



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

Something else to do this weekend with the family. Bring them out to the Anna Glow Fest. There will be a kite festival there as well. Stop by my booth and say 'Hi'. If I am not too busy we can talk plants. It should be a good time for all.

http://annaglowfest.com/

Mike
Big Mikes Kites
http://www.bigmikeskites.com


----------

